# firefox TEMP folder?



## coolaid (Feb 16, 2006)

so far i've only seen the option to erase cookies and cache files, i would like to know weather firefox employs some kind of temp folder like IE's internet temporary folder for storing junk web content files, as i'd like to clean it out.

thanks


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

That would be the cache.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It can use the windows temp folder for some things. Like if you start a download and then change your mind it will add a file there that it does not clean up or firefox 1.5 does that on windows 98.
They will have names like g6oinwg5. Also if you check for Firefox-Extensions updates and get one it can also add a file tmp.xpi.


----------



## coolaid (Feb 16, 2006)

hmmm why is the firefox cache so small? if you look at IE, the "internet temp folder" fills up very quickly with junk files, but when i look at firebox the cache seem so small......well i don't exactly use firefox.....i use.....lolifox......and since i've switch over to this IE i went to a few sites that would harm my pc had IE been the medium for browsing, however even with firefox my pc seems to be slowing down quite alot, and with such a small cahce file i can't help but wonder if firebox...i mean...lolifox stock up all those harmful junk files from those sites i've been browsing and hid them somewhere in my pc where they began to slow everything down, just as if a person never cleans is IE temp folder. so can someone tell me how firefox actually works it's cache folder? or am i worrying too much?



thanks for the help.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can go to firefox tools, options, Privacy and cache tab and change the amount of MB you use. I got mine at 5 MB


----------

